# Toe drag



## Dom Bainbridge (May 1, 2018)

I’ve got a 162 cm Jones mountain twin, like an idiot I choose that instead of a 161w, I’ve got size 12 boots look like 2 maybe more inch over hang on my toes, how much of an issue will this cause me, from everything I’ve read I’m screwed


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeah that's a bit narrow.

1. Can you exchange it?
2. Are you sure you're a size 12?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Dom Bainbridge said:


> I’ve got a 162 cm Jones mountain twin, like an idiot I choose that instead of a 161w, I’ve got size 12 boots look like 2 maybe more inch over hang on my toes, how much of an issue will this cause me, from everything I’ve read I’m screwed


Welcome to the club. I generally choose a wide board but sometimes that is not available to you so you make do. Unless you are really cranking it aka Ryan Knapton carves you'll be okay but a wider board definitely allows you to lay a tighter edge down without worrying heel/toe bootout


----------



## Dom Bainbridge (May 1, 2018)

no i cant return it,took the stickers off it and waxed the board so im stuck with it i guess, im off to do an instructors course on Saturday for 11 weeks so guess im gonna have a lot of issues now, could rent one out there now maybe but such a waste of £400


----------



## Dom Bainbridge (May 1, 2018)

i dont think so, but the 161w is 4mm wider and the 164w is 6 but i dont want somthing to long any suggestions


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

A) Buy a wider board and sell yours or
B) buy smaller boots (are you absolutely sure you're a 12? Chances are you aren't) or if a and b are no option:

C) ride that board for now and first check if it is an issue to you. Toe/heel drag only occur when tilting the board while carving or in steep traverses. Do you? Move the bindings more to heel as toe drag occurs quicker than heel drag. Increasing stance width and angle a tad would also reduce overhang a tad.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

1st,.. read @Wiredsports foot/boot measuring techniques to be absolutely certain you're a size 12. 

If a size 12 is confirmed,.. (and to help get you thru your course. ) Try adjusting your binding angles as well as your heel/toe positioning on the board. It may not be a perfect solution, but it might work well enough to get you thru until you can sell the board and buy one better suited to your needs. :shrug:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Dom Bainbridge said:


> I’ve got a 162 cm Jones mountain twin, like an idiot I choose that instead of a 161w, I’ve got size 12 boots look like 2 maybe more inch over hang on my toes, how much of an issue will this cause me, from everything I’ve read I’m screwed


Hi,

Boot size should not be used for undermining board width. Only barefoot measurement should be used. Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Thanks!


----------



## Dom Bainbridge (May 1, 2018)

okay thanks for the advice, ive just order burton malavitas so you cant do much with the stance width on a non burton board, i had the abror cypress but the company i used somehow sent the wrong ones and after trying them they wrecked my feet, so by the sounds of it i should cancel the order and get something with width adjustment


----------



## Dom Bainbridge (May 1, 2018)

yeah im a size 12 ive gor very wide feet and if they are to small it causes me pain ive had to go back up to 12 in shoe size recently because of foot pain


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Dom Bainbridge said:


> you cant do much with the stance width on a non burton board



With the out-of-box plates only toe-heel adjustment is possible, but one can adjust width with their tip-nose adjustable plates, which you can order at Burton customer's services


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Dom Bainbridge said:


> yeah im a size 12 ive gor very wide feet and if they are to small it causes me pain ive had to go back up to 12 in shoe size recently because of foot pain


Hi,

Boot size is only one issue. Board width is always based off of barefoot measurement regardless of the boot size that is chosen. The same is true for binding size. To get it right you have to start with barefoot measurement or very expensive mistakes will follow. I would strongly urge you to post your barefoot measurements (length and width). 

STOKED!


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

Dom,
I used to size up and wear size 10.5 and 10 because I have wide feet. Now I ride wide boots in a 9.5. If you measure your feet wired can determine if you need wide boots.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Dom like many others here, when I learnt I learnt in size 13s because I'm usually a size 12.5-13 casual shoe... they got loose as fuck so I got 12.5s...
Then with wiredsports help and a lot of boot trying on, I ended up in 11.5s... my correct size and have never looked back..


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

rayt100 said:


> Dom,
> I used to size up and wear size 10.5 and 10 because I have wide feet. Now I ride wide boots in a 9.5. If you measure your feet wired can determine if you need wide boots.





Fiddsy said:


> Dom like many others here, when I learnt I learnt in size 13s because I'm usually a size 12.5-13 casual shoe... they got loose as fuck so I got 12.5s...
> Then with wiredsports help and a lot of boot trying on, I ended up in 11.5s... my correct size and have never looked back..


Same here,... my 1st boots were size 11. I've worn nothing but 10.5 EEE Shoes, work/engineer boots etc, for decades. 

When I was in school you couldn't find wide shoes so I wore size 12 platforms all thru my senior year of high school,.. (it was the seventies :embarrased1::blink lol 

Im now in a size 10. It would be a size 9.5 but I have a bad bunion & hammertoe situ with one foot & can't make that work without surgery. 

It is _amazing_ what happens to ones board control when the boots fit. :cheer: 

Don't just pass this off as "they don't know!" We do! Chances are really good your boots are too big. Not certain, but likely!


----------



## Hoffa (Mar 3, 2017)

Regarding boot length: according to Wired sport, I am a 9 - 9.5. However, in my Burton Concord BOAs 10.5s (with the small imprint), I already touch the end of the boot with my toe. Is this normal in these type of boots, or do I need to go smaller despite already touching the ends of my boots even after 3 years of use?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Touching is never enough. Got to be all up in there with firm pressure.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

What kind of bindings do you have?
If you have something with a thick base and toe ramps, you might be alright. The higher up you can get you boots off the ground the more you will be able to lean over in carves before you boot out. If they are low and your low on funds you can try getting some cutting board material in whatever thickness you think to make some DIY riser pads.

For reference I had some size 13 boots on a board with a 255mm waist and I was still able to have fun. I obviously was not doing pencil thin carves and digging trenches, but I was still able to ride it fine.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hoffa said:


> Regarding boot length: according to Wired sport, I am a 9 - 9.5. However, in my Burton Concord BOAs 10.5s (with the small imprint), I already touch the end of the boot with my toe. Is this normal in these type of boots, or do I need to go smaller despite already touching the ends of my boots even after 3 years of use?


Hi Hoffa, 

Please let me know your barefoot measurements for both length and width for each foot. You would not be 9-9.5 as any foot measurement will fit in only one Mondopoint size. The only exception would be if you meant that your feet are different sizes (one 9, one 9.5).

Just touching the end is far too large. We are looking for firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner. 

STOKED!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

If all else fails, put those bindings at a +30/+18 forward stance and ride it like a hardboot setup. The greater the angle the less overhang you'll have.


----------



## wolf33d (Dec 31, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Hoffa,
> 
> Please let me know your barefoot measurements for both length and width for each foot. You would not be 9-9.5 as any foot measurement will fit in only one Mondopoint size. The only exception would be if you meant that your feet are different sizes (one 9, one 9.5).
> 
> ...


I am 29.5cm right foot 29 left foot. Please advise.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

wolf33d said:


> I am 29.5cm right foot 29 left foot. Please advise.


Hi Wolf,

29.5 cm is Mondopoint 295 or size 11.5 US i snowboard boots. What were your widths?

STOKED!


----------



## wolf33d (Dec 31, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Wolf,
> 
> 29.5 cm is Mondopoint 295 or size 11.5 US i snowboard boots. What were your widths?
> 
> STOKED!


So I used some Burton 12 boots for the past season. Took this size because at the shop they advised having a good pressure at the toes. 
Always been in pain with them even after days and days of riding, I would keep this pressure upfront against my bigtoe and it would be a pain each day using them. 
Upgraded to 12.5 Salomon boots and fit is perfect but now I am struggling a lot with board width. Not only the boots are half a size bigger, they also have a less efficient foot print. 

Curiously enough I have 11.5 Salomon ski boots and they fit perfectly. GO figure...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

wolf33d said:


> So I used some Burton 12 boots for the past season. Took this size because at the shop they advised having a good pressure at the toes.
> Always been in pain with them even after days and days of riding, I would keep this pressure upfront against my bigtoe and it would be a pain each day using them.
> Upgraded to 12.5 Salomon boots and fit is perfect but now I am struggling a lot with board width. Not only the boots are half a size bigger, they also have a less efficient foot print.
> 
> Curiously enough I have 11.5 Salomon ski boots and they fit perfectly. GO figure...


As above, you will definitely want to measure your foot widths.


----------

